# Anyone Into Air Guns?



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

not sure where to start really  me and my son are always out playing james bond secret agent with guns  and was wondering wether or not he's to young to start???

He is nearly 8 and was wondering if he was to young to start? would only be interested in shooting targets and beer cans. I live in the back of beyond and have an acre of garden.....i live at the bottom of a single track lane a mile away from any traffic or stray teenagers 

can anyone give me any pointers???

*<edit> meant to say that we play secret agents with toy guns *


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jonbaz

Thats all I need to say...... :hunter:


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wouldnt say anyone is too young per say, its a perfectly safe thing as long as properly supervised. Mass produced Chinese rifles can be bought cheaply and easily and would make a fun activity for you and your lad. Just ensure the usual rules are strictly adhered to like never point at another person etc etc. I always think its better for kids to do things like this when well supervised and younger then giving it a few years and them doing it themselves and getting injured. I should know I have the scar to prove it!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Mr T

As AJS2k2 said, they're never too young but the very first lesson has to be safety, ie, never point a gun at anyone even if you know that it isn't loaded, not all airguns have safety bolts/ctches/ devices fitted so don't put a finger near the trigger until aim has been taken on the target..

Anyhow, to the gun suitabl;e for a youngster...

I would say that a favourite for the smaller person would be a crosman ratcatcher, it's short (carbine length) and lightweight, they're not usually up to the full legal power without a bit of tuning and run on Co2 cartridges..

Here's a couple of mine..



















There is also the king Ratcatcher which differs in the fact that instead of a 12gramme cartridge (which will give around 30 good shots), it takes an 88gramme cart that will provide well over 200 shots, the 88gram cart fits over the rear stock whereas the 12gramme goes in the cylinder below the barrel..










There are other youths guns, as already mentioned the chinese guns now have improved beyond all recognition, Here's a Review of the SMK 15..

SMK15

Just google Junior Air rifle, it brings up loads of options though some of the guns that are offered as junior guns would be a bit weighty for very young lads...

Junior air rifle

John


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for that john


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Sean - just recently sold my latest rifle - HW88K. I'm too old now for such a heavy gun and I will prolly look for an Air Arms precharged pneumatic in .177 for my next one...

As others have said, it's perfectly OK to start a youngster off early with proper supervision. When I did field target shooting there was an active youth membership and every single of one those kids had parents who were glad it was all being done in a proper manner. There are a couple of forums that you could join in, and there's always 'Airgun World' and 'Air Gunner' magazine for ideas on which guns to look out for.

Rob


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Sean - just recently sold my latest rifle - HW88K. I'm too old now for such a heavy gun and I will prolly look for an Air Arms precharged pneumatic in .177 for my next one...
> 
> As others have said, it's perfectly OK to start a youngster off early with proper supervision. When I did field target shooting there was an active youth membership and every single of one those kids had parents who were glad it was all being done in a proper manner. There are a couple of forums that you could join in, and there's always 'Airgun World' and 'Air Gunner' magazine for ideas on which guns to look out for.
> 
> Rob


it turns out we have a couple of clubs in york....as it happens, its something that i wouldnt mind taking up with taylor.......of course, the 710 is dead against it which means im ringing them up in the morning to join


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> me and my son are always out playing *James Bond* secret agent


Excellent choice, way better than Cowboy's & Indian's or Soldiers :lol:

You'll be needing one of these then B)










The small shop along the road had a nice replica, not sure what it fired but it took a compressed air cartridge. I almost bought it just for the novelty value and the odd fancy dress party.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Sean - just recently sold my latest rifle - HW88K. I'm too old now for such a heavy gun and I will prolly look for an Air Arms precharged pneumatic in .177 for my next one...
> 
> As others have said, it's perfectly OK to start a youngster off early with proper supervision. When I did field target shooting there was an active youth membership and every single of one those kids had parents who were glad it was all being done in a proper manner. There are a couple of forums that you could join in, and there's always 'Airgun World' and 'Air Gunner' magazine for ideas on which guns to look out for.
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob

I think you made a typo, i'm fairly sure that there isn't a Weihrauch HW88k, i think you meant HW80k (hence the heavy bit), i have one at the moment (i've owned about five over the years)and as you said- a big heavy gun!!

Cheers, John


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Best buy your air guns now !

With all of the **** that's going to hit the fan over the terrible goings on in the Lake District recently.

Our Government will be banning knives and forks in the coming months !

I wouldn't mind popping over to your house Shaun,with my Logun Solo .22.See how your Lad gets on,before you spend some proper money on some decent guns.

Chinese stuff is cheap,but if your Lad keeps missing because of his equipment,he'll soon loose faith ! Yes there are some OK Chinese stuff,but most of it is crap.

Gas Guns - OK if the weather is warm,but you have to pay for the (throwaway)bulbs,Break barrel/Under lever can be a bit hard on small muscles and of course they recoil.

Pre-charged is king these days,pellet on pellet at up to 40 yards,and ideal for small game/Vermin.

The Law has changed quite a lot on Air-guns,so you need to find out what's what with younger people/private land etc.

Regards - Mick.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sean - just recently sold my latest rifle - HW88K. I'm too old now for such a heavy gun and I will prolly look for an Air Arms precharged pneumatic in .177 for my next one...
> ...


Yes, HW80K. Old chipolata fingers strikes again. As an aside in the mid 1980's I bought one of the first ever 80k's to come into the country, from Hull cartridge. It was doing 15.5 ft lbs out of the box. Theoben engineering had only just started up in business at the time and I got them to tune it - it was a totally different gun afterwards.

Rob


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sean - just recently sold my latest rifle - HW88K. I'm too old now for such a heavy gun and I will prolly look for an Air Arms precharged pneumatic in .177 for my next one...
> ...


Shawn - I suggest you play up the supervision/safety aspect. You wouldn't want him sneaking around with older lads firing off airguns, now, would you? So you'll need to go along to make sure everything is safe and above board.... No problemo - 710 convinced. And every assassin needs a gun of his own, right???....


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

i will advise you to let him start with a spring Airrifle just to get started first a somting like a BSA or a gammo but not farster that 450ft per sec ammo i would advise you to use the cheapest at this stage becouse its not going tomatter riht now shoot cooldrink tins to start getting him reperd but dont force him it is the fastest that he will stop shooting saw it a lot whit parents when i was shooting 3p sporter. I think if he is around 10 buy him somting like a cz 200T or an MPR S 400 Air arms made in UK. I think I will mail you and tell you everything that you sould know Here is a Photo of me and my team it was taken 4 years ago whe won the South African Scool shooting campionship that year now my jacket is full of bagges there I only had 2 This mesige made me think back of a bunce of wanderfull thing's. Not to talk about the ladys. hahaha


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

A .22 BSA Meteor and a tin of pellets made me and my dad life long friends! If i am lucky enough to have urchins of my own, they will all have Air rifles, Bows & Arrows and Catapults.

They will have Playstations over my dead body.

Get the lad a gun and watch him learn responsiblity before your very eyes!


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

vamos666 said:


> A .22 BSA Meteor and a tin of pellets made me and my dad life long friends! If i am lucky enough to have urchins of my own, they will all have Air rifles, Bows & Arrows and Catapults.
> 
> They will have Playstations over my dead body.
> 
> Get the lad a gun and watch him learn responsiblity before your very eyes!


Me and my grand fater became life long frends thanks to a bsa meteor .177


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


 right as always Rob......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mickyh7 said:


> Best buy your air guns now !
> 
> With all of the **** that's going to hit the fan over the terrible goings on in the Lake District recently.
> 
> ...


i may well take you up on that dude


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

Shawn if you feel like going looking i would recommend york guns out at dunnington as they have a decent range of guns and they really do know their stuff if a bit on the top side price wise but, Blue moon in town would not be out of the question as they have a good range of air rifle >CLICK< and are easy to get to just next to cross keys pub near the minster and finally although i have never been in understand there is a very good air rifle shop over in weatherby.

As has been said not too young at 8 thats when i got my first air rifle, get the safety hammered in young and it will stick.

George


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> not sure where to start really  me and my son are always out playing james bond secret agent with guns  and was wondering wether or not he's to young to start???
> 
> He is nearly 8 and was wondering if he was to young to start? would only be interested in shooting targets and beer cans. I live in the back of beyond and have an acre of garden.....i live at the bottom of a single track lane a mile away from any traffic or stray teenagers
> 
> ...


Please Shawn, keep him well away from air guns

They can be lethal as I'm sure you know

Even soft air should be used with full face visors and goggles at least

The accidents you can have with air guns is too risky. A kid needs to be IMO at least 13

I've loved air guns all my life and shot most FAC in the army and in gun clubs

Please please steer the kid away from air guns


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Shawn, have a look at www.airgunbbs.com.

Enjoy.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

groach1234 said:


> Shawn if you feel like going looking i would recommend york guns out at dunnington as they have a decent range of guns and they really do know their stuff if a bit on the top side price wise but, Blue moon in town would not be out of the question as they have a good range of air rifle >CLICK< and are easy to get to just next to cross keys pub near the minster and finally although i have never been in understand there is a very good air rifle shop over in weatherby.
> 
> As has been said not too young at 8 thats when i got my first air rifle, get the safety hammered in young and it will stick.
> 
> George


Got to agree with the safety bit here.Good advice.


----------

